# Trout Florentine



## TimeOut55 (Aug 10, 2007)

I found this recipe in an issue of Texas Saltwater FISHING Magazine.
My wife has made it twice and each time it has been INCREDIBLE.
I scanned the page, but it didn't come out very clear so I have retyped it here...
Give it a try next time you catch some specks. (Sure it would be good with redfish, snapper or any other fresh fish)
You won't be sorry!!!!

*Ingredients:*
8 Tbsp butter
2 Tbsp flour
salt
white pepper
2 Tbsp dry sherry
1 cup mushrooms, chopped
1/2 cup chopped yellow onion
4 green onions, chopped
1 teaspoon dried basel
1/2 tsp dried oregano
1/4 tsp dried thyme
1/2 cup parmesan cheese
10 ounces fresh spinach
6 6 oz. seatrout filets
1/2 cup white wine
1/4 cup water
lemon juice
1/2 cup bread crumbs
1/2 cup (1 stick) melted butter
lemon wedges
chopped fresh parsley

*Cooking Instructions:*
Heat 2 tablespoons of the butter in a saucepan. Add the flour and cook without browning for 4 to 5 minutes. Gradually add the milk, while whisking constantly. Continue to stir until the sauce has thickened and is smooth. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Stir in the sherry and set aside.

Melt the remaining 6 tablespoons of butter in a saucepan. Add mushrooms, onions, green onions, basil, oregano and thyme. Saute over medium heat for 5 minutes. Stir in the parmesan cheese and continue to cook until the cheese has melted. Combine with the white sauce. Stir in a handful at a time of spinach to the sauce. Set aside.

Preheat oven to 425 degrees. Place filets in buttered shallow baking dish. Pour the wine and water into pan. Squeeze a little fresh lemon juice over each filet. Spoon spinach sauce mixture over each filet. Sprinkle with bread crumbs drizzle butter evenly over filets. Bake for 12 to 15 minutes or until flaky.

We like to serve it over Uncle Ben's Ready Whole Grain Medley Brown & Wild Rice and garnish with lemon wedges and chopped parsley.

Serves 6


----------

